# Demand or Prearranged



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Uber's commercial insurance covers TNC drivers (drivers running X who don't carry their own commercial livery policy) when passengers are on board and a trip has begun. 

What is the defined operating mode for these drivers? Are they categorized as operating "on demand", or are they categorized as operating "prearranged?"

I buy commercial livery insurance, and my carrier specifically categorized me as prearranged limousine. Within this definition I am not allowed to take demand jobs or street hails. To do that, I would need to carry a different type insurance. Namely, taxicab insurance.

The insurer views Uber usage as demand service and prices coverage for Uber trips similar to taxicab rates.

If I want to use Uber, then I must declare and be prepared to document my percentage of Uber trips. Otherwise I could have my insurance invalidated.

So I'm guessing Uber's commercial insurance defines whether drivers are categorized as Demand or Prearranged.

Anyone know?


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI, 

I suppose an argument can be made that Uber IS prearranged (Remember Uber says we are NOT allowed to accept street hails !....Well at least in VA we're not supposed to so to me THAT means we are pre-arranged).

Uber acts as a matching app (rider to driver).

As an Uber DRIVER you are supposedly always matched to the closest passenger (well actually passenger matched to the closest driver). 

Anyways, so in a way you are PRE arranged (just not a lot in advance!...Maybe only a few microseconds or seconds depending on Uber's server speeds!). 

Hope this helps you. 

Andy

PS - Just curious but I assume Limo insurance is cheaper than for hail taxis? What is the cheapest Taxi Insurance you've found ? ( I may get a 
taxi started and the cheapest insurance I've found so far costs about $2400 per year),


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

Uber 1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I suppose an argument can be made that Uber IS prearranged (Remember Uber says we are NOT allowed to accept street hails !....Well at least in VA we're not supposed to so to me THAT means we are pre-arranged).
> 
> ...


Progressive is cheaper for minimum requirements in Missouri.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

That's weird that your livery insurance won't cover you using uber. I specifically asked mine and they said uber wasn't a problem. I guess all insurance companies are different. I know they're not all like that though.

Are you doing uberx or uber black? If you're doing X, you're using their policy, just like everyone else. If you're using black, with no SRF, I'd imagine you're not using their policy and completely on your own insurance. Email them and ask.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber is definitely an on demand service. Nothing is prearranged. The customer requests exactly when they're ready for that ride with uber. A prearranged ride would be if a customer called you and told you a specific time and place they wanted to be picked up from. There is usually time between the call and the pickup. Similar, but not the same. I guess this is the insurer's way of staying away from uber for whatever reason.


----------

